# Randolph County



## Count Down

Anybody checking in on their leases in Randolph?  Showed  up last week, the woods were dry, dead , and hot.  Kinda concerned about the warm temperture.  I know opening day is far out but, I hope it cools off so these deer will eat a little more...I didn't see any travel...they must be holding up in bottoms, around the creeks...


----------



## DaddyPaul

We put up some feeders on our lease about a month ago and the hogs came out of the woodwork!  Couldn't hardly find a deer track around any of them for the hogs.  Took a few of the hogs out a couple weeks back and hoping the deer will start hitting them now?  One member was up there last weekend and only saw about 5 hogs, so maybe it is working?  He did see one buck at a feeder!  We're gonna head back up in a week or two to check things out again.


----------



## Researcher31726

Which parts of RC do y'all hunt?
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

My club is out near Springvale.


----------



## Researcher31726

DaddyPaul said:
			
		

> My club is out near Springvale.



Pretty country there!
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Mine is NE of Cuthbert.

We haven't seen any hogs in a couple of years..Picked up the film and I found the monster buck my buddy missed last year. Last year he was at least an 11 ptr..And pushing 210 lbs...He dosen't look much bigger, and I couldn't see his rack to good from the film.  Maybe I'll get a shot this year..

I'm going back out on Saturday, gonna move my stand to the bottoms near a creek...

I know I getting excited for the season when I go to sleep thinking of the land...know what I mean? I just hope a hard cold front makes it's way in for the opening day weekend...Unlike last year...


----------



## Researcher31726

Yep, I read that, LC. The folks in Randolph County really appreciate all you hunters choosing their county to harvest deer, turkeys, etc. It's whats keeping some of those in business and paying their taxes.
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Well the people in Cuthbert are really friendly and supportive. I enjoy the hardware store and the Townhouse restaurant...It's across from Bojangles I think...It's great food...Anyway, I looking forward to going out there in the morning...bring my 4 wheeler and I'm going to do a little trimming...And like always, I'll go to the Townhouse for dinner...


----------



## Researcher31726

Sounds like a winning plan! That is a good restaurant, and the folks at Trading Post (Hixon Hardware) are especially appreciative of their customers!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

How are things looking, fellas?
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

Heading up next weekend to do some work and tweak some stands.


----------



## Count Down

I went out there this morning to  check my licks and the stand area...It sure is dry, haven't seen it that way in a while...I'm glad the spring is still pumping out some water...I believe that is all the water I've got right now...I put out some Deer Cane Gel..never used it, just poured on the licks. We'll see how they do...

I did see some travel of Bobcats, no deer though. We had a   problem with those cats last year..I hope they moved on. My concern is with the deer having to stay around a single water source, then some of the yearlings may not have made it this far...we'll see.


----------



## Researcher31726

We need rain badly.  The creek that runs through my farm is showing it.
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Sue, did ya'll get rain out there yesterday? We got a whopping 1/4 inch last night.....just enough to streak the dust on the truck.


----------



## Researcher31726

Not where I live in eastern Terrell, but I sure did hit it going to Albany after Sasser last night! I had high hopes...just a couple of more miles to the north and the east and maybe I would have had a mud puddle or two...
Sue


----------



## lineman1976

*cuthbert*

I have recently built some power lines in cuthbert . And , I seen 3 nice bucks in the feild behind the Days Inn in the morning leaving for work .


----------



## Researcher31726

On US 27 South...That's great!
Sue


----------



## Count Down

lineman1976 said:
			
		

> I have recently built some power lines in cuthbert . And , I seen 3 nice bucks in the feild behind the Days Inn in the morning leaving for work .



I guess I need to get a room there..That would make a great stand!   

I've seen some nice deer in that area as well....Except there a little to far from my property..


----------



## Researcher31726

Lee County said:
			
		

> I guess I need to get a room there..That would make a great stand!



Hadn't thought about that! That would bring new meaning to hunting out your backdoor, huh? 
Sue


----------



## lilbassinlady

Hey There,  Gosh I thought I was the only Georgian That hunted in Randoloh.  Sure am glad to see others, then Florida folks. No effence Fla. But when I go any where in Cuthbert, all I see is hunters from Fla., other then our club.  We hunt off of Cotton Hill and Old Coleman Rd.  This is may eighteenth year down there. I love it!


----------



## Count Down

lilbassinlady said:
			
		

> Hey There,  Gosh I thought I was the only Georgian That hunted in Randoloh.  Sure am glad to see others, then Florida folks. No effence Fla. But when I go any where in Cuthbert, all I see is hunters from Fla., other then our club.  We hunt off of Cotton Hill and Old Coleman Rd.  This is may eighteenth year down there. I love it!



I hunt just N.E. of Cuthbert off Benevolance (SP) road.  During the season, well, whenever we're out there, we eat at the "townhouse".  Ever been there?  Some good down home cookin, let me tell ya'!  Maybe we'll run into each other!


----------



## Researcher31726

lilbassinlady said:
			
		

> We hunt off of Cotton Hill and Old Coleman Rd.  This is may eighteenth year down there. I love it!


Have y'all been to your club lately? Depending upon where it is, Cotton Hill is closed off due to caving in, washing out, etc. The DOT's working on, but they declared it dangerous and closed it to traffic about two weeks ago.
That's some pretty country in your neck of the woods!
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Researcher31726 said:
			
		

> Have y'all been to your club lately? Depending upon where it is, Cotton Hill is closed off due to caving in, washing out, etc. The DOT's working on, but they declared it dangerous and closed it to traffic about two weeks ago.
> That's some pretty country in your neck of the woods!
> Sue




Sue, from Rain?


----------



## Researcher31726

Good question, LC. I don't remember off hand. I'll check the articles and see what they said.  That's one outdoor story I didn't cover. 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Cotton Hill Road closed as drainage culvert collapses 

Staff report

 Georgia Department of Transportation and Randolph County Commissioners moved quickly Friday, July 7, 2006 to close the popular short-cut to lake recreation areas-- known as the Cotton Hill Road---in fear that a complete collapse of the Randolph County roadway could cause the loss of human life. State Bridge inspectors and engineers recommended the immediate closure of the road by speedy letter faxed to the Randolph County Commission Office, officially informing local officials of their ruling.
  Late Friday night, Randolph County Road Department and State Department of Transportation workers transported barricades and signs to warn the traveling public of the hazard.  This week county workers have continued their efforts week in constructing blockages of stone "rip-rap" to prevent passage over the culvert at the bottom of a 50ft embankment, which had begun to collapse and its roadway had begun to shift.  Detour signs will be erected to route traffic on state route 266 through Coleman to Ft. Gaines.
  Randolph County Commission Vice-Chairman Steven Jackson, who chairs the Road Committee, met with Chairman Evans Simmons and Commissioner Jimmy Bradley to inspect the damage.  Jackson commented, "This creek is on the Environmental Protection Agency list, which means it would be extremely difficult and expensive to repair."  He further stated, "We have worked with the state to obtain $38 million in transportation funds for state and county roads for this year and next in Randolph County.  It seems that we cannot get everything repaired before something fails from neglect.  We have four other bridges with either repair or plans for repair in process."  The Randolph Commissioners are readying themselves for another trip to Atlanta to seek funds.
  Randolph County and Georgia State officials moved quickly to ready plans for the repair or replacement of a massive culvert which drains a portion of Hog Creek. The commissioners noted that significant movement and concrete wing-wall failures had occurred overnight. Also, noted was significant undermining of foundations 9 feet below the culvert in the bottom of the ravine.  Expressed fears were that a large 25 ft. deep hole could suddenly occur in the roadway, similar to the Stewart County event in l994 in which occurred fatalities to motorists.

From the 07/13/2006 issue of The Citizen News


----------



## Researcher31726

I don't think it says why!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Y'all been over here lately?
Sue


----------



## Count Down

headin out there on Saturday. I was supposed to go last weekend, but ma'ma wanted her stairs painted and flower potts moved..Good night, what a pain in the tail!  So, I reserved my day for this Saturday...Gonna build a new stand and trim my road a little. Oh gonna place my "chain on" in the sweet spot!  I've seen some casual traffic through there, so I'm excited...Any rain in RC lately ?


----------



## Researcher31726

They have had some in spots, I believe.  There were some  people (Boyd Brothers, I think) who were going to be cutting hunting trails in the Benvolence area this week, from what I understand. What kind of stand are you going to build?
Sue


----------



## Count Down

I've already built it, but it's a 6 x 6 tower stand, I just need help to elevate it. All my members will be around on Sat to help get this monster in the air.  It'll be used mainly for me, my 7 y/o son and 11 y/o daughter.  I built it specifically with them in mind. Big enough for them to catch some zzz's when they get tired yet big enough so they have plenting of spying room and the sides were measured for their sitting height. It'll be about 8 foot in the air, and it weighs at least 250 lbs.  I really "over" built it, but again, it was made for my kids to join me during the hunts.  oh, I'm putting a camera mount in there as well, it'll be my version of "Ron's Southern Backwoods"...But it'll be the "comedy" version, with plenty of outakes!....


----------



## Researcher31726

Lee County said:
			
		

> It'll be used mainly for me, my 7 y/o son and 11 y/o daughter.  I built it specifically with them in mind. Big enough for them to catch some zzz's when they get tired yet big enough so they have plenting of spying room and the sides were measured for their sitting height. :



Sounds like your children have a super hunting partner!That was a great idea. They will remembee that effort when they start planning to take your grandkids hunting!
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Thanks Sue. But you know, you can never satisfy them...My son asked if we were going to bow hunt from it, and I said "no"...he asked why, I said becasue I built for the rifle/shotgun. A bow would be difficult at best to shoot from it without banging the bow around. 
He got mad...He gets a little excited about things.  But, I can use a "buddy stand" from a friend of mine, I'll take him to that during bow season...It should be interesting...


----------



## Researcher31726

That's true about kids. You did "good" though!
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Ok...Went to RC today. We moved 6 stands, cleared 10-15 firing lanes by hand and tractor. And liked to have burn slam up! Wow, it was a scorcher today..Thank goodness the snakes weren't around.   Were done with the major moving parts of preperation.  Now the fine tuning will begin as individuals in our own sectors.  I have 40 acres to my sector..I still have a lot of work to do....Don't think I'll go back until 9 Sept for bow season....I'll use my climber, scout-n-stalk, and hunt from a ground blind...and work in the afternoons....Whew! I'm going to bed.....


----------



## Researcher31726

LC, 
Sounds like you earned a good night's sleep!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

_The following are excerpts from my 09/21 "The Outdoor Scene" from The Citizen News. Hope they help!
Sue_

Rob Plowden with Hixon Hardware’s Trading Post on the square in Cuthbert exclaimed, “We’re all gearing up for a good season! You can smell the excitement in the air!”  He has heard of some deer that have already been stuck and harvested during the brief time since bow season started.  Rick Swick, of PatRick’s, off US 27 south of Cuthbert, has had some deer brought in already.  “We had a good size 9 point that was killed in Randolph County, besides some does.”  He added that muzzle-loader season will bring more harvests, followed by the gun season that really keeps everyone on their toes.  “We’ve had a good many people stop by to let us know that they’re back in the area, hunting, and will be seeing us with their harvests,” continued Rick. .....
     Charles Andrew with Top Bait on US 82 west of Cuthbert had some exciting news to share. Outdoorsmen already know that they can go to him and ask his advice on hunting and fishing tactics, what to plant, what plastics or lures the fish are swallowing, among other questions.  Mr. Charles realized that there are a lot of hunters who do not either have the time or the necessary equipment to put in their food plots for the wildlife, especially if they live in another county, not to mention another state!  ...     “We have a good many hunters in the area now, some bow hunting while others are doing preparation work because it’s still a little warm to really get in the mood for hunting,” the Randolph County businessman continued.  “We have had some fair kills reported already.  The folks are mowing shooting lanes and getting their hunting camps in good shape.  The different mixes are selling really good—clover, buck oats, rape, and winter peas.  Also, we’re snowed under with customers packing bags of fertilizers and lime onto their trucks.”


----------



## OKFLGA

*Tillmans TVs*

The biggest improvements in Cuthberth are the BIG SCREEN tvs and the cable service at Tillmans.

Last weekend I watched the Gators, Miami and I think ND from the same table.

But they somehow LOST my Boomer Sooner license plate.


----------



## Researcher31726

OKFLGA said:


> The biggest improvements in Cuthberth are the BIG SCREEN tvs and the cable service at Tillmans. Last weekend I watched the Gators, Miami and I think ND from the same table.
> 
> But they somehow LOST my Boomer Sooner license plate.



I'm sorry about the license plate, OKFLGA. That's got to be aggravating and even insulting. I would feel that way if that happened with me.
I, also, publicly apologize to you for assuming that just because you lived in Tallahassee that that was your home team. I don't know how I missed the connection with your "OKFLGA." Thanks for posting!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

The following is part of my 10/12 column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears in The Citizen News this week. Hope this helps! (I'm posting Calhoun and Terrell County data on those threads.)
Sue



    Deer processors and taxidermists are getting busy now, but they will really be putting in some hours in the weeks and months to come, with the approaching gun season.  I caught up with Rick Swick, of PatRick’s Place, on US 27 in southern Randolph County Monday night.  He reminded me about muzzle-loader season coming in this Saturday and that this will be the first time that scopes will be allowed on that primitive weapon.  He, like many others, are predicting and looking forward to a good season. “With the cool weather, some of the deer are picked up and started moving more,” he advised. While they have been receiving mainly does at his deer-processing place, he has gotten some bucks brought in, too.  I’ve heard the outdoorsmen talk about their favorite trees and area to hunt; many talk about the persimmons trees, pear and peach trees, and oaks.  “The acorns are starting to drop,” Rick shared.  Just like I enjoy crunching on peanuts and skins, acorns are among the deer’s favorite snacks, too.  “The hunters have told us that they are bringing down some hogs, too, while they are either hunting or getting ready for gun season,” the Randolph County man added. In addition to a lot of local hunters, Rick is among those businessmen that many Florida hunters have on their speed dial. .....
               In Randolph County, north of Cuthbert, Bobby Taylor has been seeing mare does than bucks so far, too.  “The hunters have done really well,” he advised.  “We’re harvesting more deer at this time now than we did last year during the same time. The folks are telling about seeing a lot more deer in recent weeks that were out and about last year, too.” Bobby’s hunters range from LaGrange to the north, to Blakely to the south, and Fitzgerald to the east. “We have gotten in some nice heavy deer, some of them are the first ones stuck by bow hunters.”  Remember a couple of weeks ago, when Smokey and I told you about seeing “Spot,” the fawn on Piney Grove Farm that night. Well, Spot’s not the only one that will be seeing his or her first Christmas.  Bobby shared, “There is a good crop of young deer being seen.  A lot of yearlings are tagging along with their mamas.”  In addition to deer, Bobby is processing hogs that have been harvested, at least 15 already.  The hogs, from what he describes, have not been missing too many meals or snacks, either.  “One of my staff members went hunting the other day and killed a hog,” Bobby noted.  “Before he left his deer stand, he had counted over thirty-two that he had seen in the spot.  He finally stopped counting.  There are so many wild hogs out there that they are a nuisance.”


----------



## Joey

*Movement*

Saw 3 does Sunday morning 10/8 @ 8:45.
and my cousin saw 3 also and 7:45 the same morning.

Good luck guys.

Joey


----------



## Researcher31726

Anybody make it this weekend? What are y'all seeing?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

_This is part of my 10/26 column, "The Outdoor Scene," which appears in The Citizen News._

Bobby Taylor, with Taylor Outdoors in Randolph County, told me what all the others would end up telling me in one way or another: “We’ve been pretty swamped!”  That’s good news for the hunters—who didn’t leave their honey holes empty-handed—and for the businessmen, like Bobby, who make their living with game animals. “We had one 9 pointer that weighed 217 pounds,” he told me. “That was the heaviest buck we had brought in this weekend.” That trophy was harvested in Stewart County.  “This season’s better so far than last year’s!” Bobby exclaimed.  He, also, had a lot of does that came in to fill people’s freezers.
     “This has been a real good Opening Weekend,” echoed Rick Swick, who processes deer out of PatRick’s in the southern part of Randolph County.  “We had a lot of them coming in.”  He described the harvests, “Most of them are does besides some nice 8- and 9-pointers.”  Rick added happily, “We, also, got to add some pictures onto our walls.  Every time we have someone come in that has just killed their first deer, we take their pictures.  The first-timers range in age from 6 years old through 50 plus.” He, also, predicted a “tremendous season.”
              In addition to deer processing and taxidermy on many animals, Bobby Taylor is, also, one of the few wild hog processors in the area.  And just because it’s deer season does not mean that the hogs can have free rein in vacuuming up all the food and trampling the foliage. “We had one really great big black hog that came in,” Bobby pointed out.  “It weighed about 450 pounds.”  The hunter had taken it down near Louvale.  Rick agreed that while the hunters were going after deer mainly right now, that they were, also, taking advantage of harvesting as many hogs as they could, too, while they were in the woods and fields.  “Our hunters are telling us that they are going after a lot of hogs.”


----------



## buckmanmike

My wife and I hunted in Randolph this weekend thru Tuesday. We were disappointed in the number of deer seen. We saw no bucks but 3-6 does each time I hunted. My wife saw no deer Tuesday evening. I feel like they will move better around our property after cotton fields are replanted in winter wheat. My food plots are starting to come up. We are planning to go back down Nov 4th for a full week. Hope to have better luck then. Good hunting to you.


----------



## Researcher31726

Thanks, Buckman! Hopefully, next time you'll be needing a deer processor!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

_This is an excerpt from my weekly column, "The Outdoor Scene," which will appear in the 11/02 issue of The Citizen News. Hope it helps some. Thanks to everyone who helps with it.
Sue_


The Outdoor Scene
By Sue Jones


    .... Randolph County does are being seen, while in some places the bucks are keeping a low profile. All over, hunters are seeing deer of different sizes, including smaller does and bucks. Some, depending on how empty their deep freezers are, choose to let the tender ones walk at least for another year and are waiting about feeling their tags. Many hunters are waiting for the rut, which is estimated to come in sometime during late November and December, depending where you hang your rifle. The outdoorsmen have promised that they have a shell with the Hermans’ names on them, waiting for the right time and the right size buck and rack. 
     David Harden with Yeoman’s Deer Processing in northern Terrell County described the gun season so far as “pretty good, but slow at times.”  He shared that he has gotten some 8-pointers and 9-pointers from Randolph County.  His hunters are telling them that they are “seeing a few” deer.  
     Quitman County is minus some deer now, according to Bobby Taylor, with Taylor Deer Processing and Taxidermy in Cuthbert.  James Hughes, from Columbus, brought in the biggest buck that Bobby has seen this season so far.  The Muscogee County man was hunting Randolph County when he harvested the 9-pointer; it tipped the scales at 240 pounds! Stewart County, also, yielded a big 8-pointer that weighed 220 pounds to a Florida hunter who shot him in the Lumpkin area. Bobby, one of a handful of hog processors in the area, is, also, still getting in hogs that the deer hunters are harvesting, too.  
     “The 11-pointer was taken in western Randolph near the Quitman County line,” advised Rick Swick, of PatRick’s Place, when he was talking about one of the biggest racks brought in this season. “Things are going really good for the hunters! We had good numbers on both Saturday and Sunday, although activity slowed down some on Monday.  It was warmer, then; that’s not so good for deer hunting.”  He added that one of his hunters talked about seeing four bucks feasting on a food plot that was a fall mix of oats, wheat, and rye.  Mother Nature is providing some good buffets for the deer and other creatures.  “The acorns are really dropping,” Rick said.  “We’re having a pretty good acorn crop, which is good for the deer!”  
...This coming weekend, Morgan is THE place to be, if you want to have fun, as they host the Calhoun Harvest Festival.  When I talked with Bobby Taylor the other night, he was a proud papa—He told me that his two sons, BJ and Cole will be in the band playing for the street dance. Try not to miss this! The folks work really hard each year to bring some fun, and they always do a good job!


----------



## buckmanmike

I just got unpacked from a weeks hunting in Randolph Co. Saw lots of does(26 one afternoon). Several button bucks. I scouted around a little each day and by Thursday starting seeing buck sign. A lot of rubbing and small scapes. It will probably another 10-15 days before full rut in my opinion.
 A buddy of mine shot a 7 ptr Tuesday. It showed no signs of rutting according to its neck and hocks.
 We'll be back down after Thanksgiving. Conditions should be better, although Bobby Taylor said he is having an above average year. Good Hunting.


----------



## DaddyPaul

I also got back yesterday from 3.5 days of hunting.  My lease was rockin' all weekend.  Bucks taken were a 110" 9pt, a 105" 8pt and a 100" 9pt.  We had 7 hunters in camp and all but two saw multiple bucks.  One fella had two fighting about 50 yards down the hill but never got a look at him.  The next morning he had what he called a 130" ten point give him the slip at 30 yards in a creek bottom.  Another member rattled in a 120" class, 8 point Saturday right after the storms came through.  The deer busted him as his approach was covered by the wind.  Seems like the bucks are up on their feet in our part of Randolph county?  Some are chasing while others are just roaming the woods in search of love.  I have my clothes washed, folded and packed and am headed back some time tomorrow until I can't stand being gone from the younguns and momma.  Be safe out there.


----------



## Researcher31726

Thanks for the updates, y'all!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

How do you think that storm from last night and the front's moving through going affect the hunting?
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

Hunted Tuesday through Saturday and saw 9 different bucks and several does.  Never fired a shot.  Passed on two 8's that were in the 100-105 inch range and a very young 10 that will crowd 115.  He is kinda haunting me a little but I think I did the right thing?  I had a buck that will push 125 or so give me the slip Wednesday afternoon and I never saw him again.  It seems on our place that the smaller bucks are running the does in the ground but the bigger bucks are still a week or so away?  Headed back up after lunch Thursday for a few more days.  Deer sightings are way up on my place from last year.


----------



## Researcher31726

DP, that's interesting about the bucks. Reckon the big brothers are giving their kid brothers some running time and tutoring before they take over for business? Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

Sue,
It seems that is always the "natural" progression of the rut?  I think the young bucks think it is "on" and the older, more mature bucks realize that most of the does are still not receptive yet.  Thus, they allow the young boys to dash around acting a fool while they wait for the best time to strike with the least amount of energy wasted.  That is my take on it anyhow, that and $2.29 will buy you a gallon of gas here in Lake Butler!  I honestly believe at least on my end of Randolph county that the best is yet to come.


----------



## Researcher31726

Thanks for the explanation...I learn something new everyday, with you gents' help.
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

I hunted Randolph Co. this weekend and it was totally different than 2 weeks ago. Bucks were running everywhere. This morning I had 4 bucks on my 81/2 acre field( with approx 4 in food plots) at the same time. I saw unihorn spikes,3,4,6, and 8 pointers. Two of this 8's were shooters, but i let them walk for next year. I'm still looking for their grandpop. I talked to a hunter who owns the property next to ours and he has seen a real nice 10 ptr. From the way he discribed him it could be the buck I got on my trail camera the last day of last season.
  I probably won't get back to Randolph till the week before Christmas. Hopefully the secondary rut will be in then.
Good Hunting, MIke


----------



## Researcher31726

Mike, thanks for sharing. Hope that 10-ptr's got your name on him!
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

Our land was really quiet this past weekend?  We have seen good activity (fighting, chasing etc.) for the past couple weeks and it was dead this weekend.  One hunter saw a big, wide racked 10pt but couldn't get a shot.  I saw 5 bucks but only one was a decent sized buck.  Only one was chasing a doe, the rest were just meandering around.  I think they are laid up with the does on our place.  Maybe it will crank back up a little in a month or so?  It was almost like somebody just turned a valve and shut things off on our lease.  Glad you had a good hunt Mike.


----------



## Researcher31726

DP, I've been hearing other people make the same observations. Harvesting a deer is not as easy as non-outdoorsmen believe! Thanks for sharing!
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Anybody been braving this br-r-r cold to bring down a deer?
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Rick Swick of PatRick's Place told me that he's had a 14-pointer brought in and I think an 8 pt that weighed 250! He said that the rut is off and on.
Sue


----------



## Joey

*deer*

Hey Guys,
Dec. 2 my brother shot a nice 8 point just north of cuthbert off of highway 27. He took it to the taxidermist and had it scored it came in at 106 6/8.
It had a 17 3/4 in spread.
His biggest buck ever, that same day my father also saw a nice 7 point with an even wider spread!!!
He just did make out that it had a fourth point on one side when it jumped in the woods, so he couldn't get a shot off.

I will be going up this weekend and coming back monday, so I will let you know if anything happens.

Joey


----------



## Researcher31726

Sounds like your family's got a sweet place! Good luck this weekend!
Sue


----------



## DaddyPaul

Anybody been to Randolph lately?  Might make one more trip either this coming weekend or the next?


----------



## buckmanmike

I just finished unloading truck after 2 weeks in Randolph Co. I finally harvested a nice doe. The first week had active deer movement but this last few days has been slack. I think the deer must be going nocturnal from all the pressure on them.
  One afternoon just before dark I thought I could see a flock of turkeys entering my field, I put my binoculars on them and they turned into hogs. I counted over 40 of them. Something spooked them before they got into shooting range. They may be the reason my deer sightings have gone down.
  I will be back the last weekend, maybe that bigboy will step out.
                                         Good hunting, Mike


----------



## DaddyPaul

I am planning on going up this weekend as I will be in Unicoi the last weekend.  So far I can't find anybody else in the club that wants to go.  Gotta give it one more try!


----------



## Researcher31726

Checking......


----------



## Count Down

I'm in California right now on business....Will be here another two weeks...Can't wait to get back, bunch of nuts out here in SoCal....I'll be in RC on the afternoon of the 14th...


----------



## Researcher31726

Count Down said:


> ...Can't wait to get back, bunch of nuts out here in SoCal...



 I read that. I have some kinfolk out there. 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726

Hey, CD,
You make it back from lala-land, ok?   Get you a Tom?
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Hey Sue..Didn't make it out there, I had to go to my daughters softball games (2)...And by that time the storm was on it's way...Maybe on Friday...we'll see...never know with our schedules nowadays...


----------



## Researcher31726

How are things looking in Randolph County? Been getting rain, I hope.
Sue


----------



## buckmanmike

Some family and friends are heading to camp the last weekend of June. Hope to get  a chance to check on my clover plots. Does anyone know if there has been any rain lately. I still have some RR corn to plant. Last time I was there it was too dry.
  We will probably eat at Tillman's Saturday night, so if anyone from the forum is there look me up.(should be about 12 of us at a table).


----------



## Researcher31726

Buckman,
I know that Clay County and Terrell County both have gotten some rain, not sure about Randolph, but I hope so. Just not sure how much.

One,
What part of Clay County do you hunt?
Sue


----------



## Count Down

Well, I went to check on the property  and stopped in at Hixon's.  Spoke to some fellas in there that said that they have received very little of the rain.  However, it looks like they have gotten some today. My property was dry, very dry matter of fact.  The deer have been working the mineral awfully hard.  And worse, I saw very little travel in their normal areas.


----------



## one_shot

I went to the website www.georgiaweather.net, the station georgetown is located clay/quitman co. line a few miles east of hwy. 39(.36" since 12 a.m.)


----------



## Count Down

Anybody know how much rain RC is getting?


----------



## buckmanmike

We went to Randolph County this weekend. It rained Saturday and Sunday. Pretty nice soaking. It looks like its too late for my clover but some chicory seems to have survived.
  I put out a couple of mineral rocks(they actually look like rocks and are mined). Purchased them at Top Bait, has anyone else used these before, and what results. They were expensive($15 each).


----------



## buckmanmike

*black panthers*

This last weekend we had another reporting of a black panther. I saw myself one 3-4 years ago, but others on our property have seen them almost every year. Is anyone else in Randolph Co seeing them or is our well water spiced.


----------



## Researcher31726

Buck,
I don't think it's your well-water, unless some folks in Clay and Terrell Counties are piping your water to their places.
Thanks for the information. I'll do some checking!
Sue


----------



## Joey

*Cuthbert*

Me, and my brother,(redhand) are heading up to cuthbert this afternoon to take a look at the property, put out a stand, check gates, and put some feed out. 
I will have a report for you guys on Monday about what we saw while we were up there.

Joey


----------



## Count Down

buckmanmike said:


> We went to Randolph County this weekend. It rained Saturday and Sunday. Pretty nice soaking. It looks like its too late for my clover but some chicory seems to have survived.
> I put out a couple of mineral rocks(they actually look like rocks and are mined). Purchased them at Top Bait, has anyone else used these before, and what results. They were expensive($15 each).


 

At 15 bucks, I think you got a good deal...I've seen them as high as 25.00.

I'm glad RC got some rain...Maybe I'll grab the wife and head there this weekend.


----------



## Researcher31726

Hope y'all have a good weekend! Let us know how things look, okay?
Sue


----------



## Joey

*7/13-7/15*

Hey All,
Sorry for the week late post.
Got up to randoph friday night right after a nice hard rain.
Sat. set up 1 new stand, filled feeders, and cut back growth on roads.
Property looked like it had plenty of growth. I.E. small growth,berries and what not for deer to eat. 
Put out 2 trail cams. 
Feeders we filled were all empty with no corn to be seen around.
Saw 1 doe at about 4P.M 
Rained some more Sat. night.
Checked property on sunday morning, plenty of fresh tracks after the rain.
Looks to me like they have plenty to eat and they are up and walking around really well.
Also, did some bass fishing at the camp and caught 2-3 nice bass and lost 2 or 3 at the dock.


Joey


----------



## Redhand

It was fun.  Saw one coyote also. Deer tracks everywhere, I was impressed.  We (Joey and I) plan on building a nice box stand next time we are up (2 weeks) to put on a cut in between to sections of pines and a natural hardwood finger that leads down into a bottom.  That is some beautiful land up there.  Can't wait to check our cameras!

Jason


----------



## Researcher31726

Joey and Jason,
Thanks for the updates! You've got some pretty country up there. Randolph County is great! Sounds like you're keeping the deer happy, too. so they'll remember that your lease is home and won't stray too far!
Joey, what did you use with the bass?
Good to hear from you guys again!
Sue


----------



## Redhand

Researcher31726 said:


> Joey and Jason,
> Thanks for the updates! You've got some pretty country up there. Randolph County is great! Sounds like you're keeping the deer happy, too. so they'll remember that your lease is home and won't stray too far!
> Joey, what did you use with the bass?
> Good to hear from you guys again!
> Sue



Live bream, let them splash around at the top of the surface and the big bass can't resist

Have you guys got any rain up there recently?  We will be back up next week.  Gonna check oyr cameras, put out some more feed and scout some more

Jason


----------



## BRIAN1

*HOGS*

Does Anyone Know Of Land I Could Lease To Hunt Some Hogs/deer On. I Am Looking To Get A Small Tract Soon So I Can Start Preparing For Fall. Any Help Is Appreciated. I Am Also Willing To Shoot Some Pigs For Anyone Who Has An Overpopulation. Thank You.


----------



## Slippin

be careful who you tell that too....i dont think it is legal to use bream as bait is it?



Redhand said:


> Live bream, let them splash around at the top of the surface and the big bass can't resist
> 
> Have you guys got any rain up there recently?  We will be back up next week.  Gonna check oyr cameras, put out some more feed and scout some more
> 
> Jason


----------



## Redhand

Bream! what bream?
The frogs are gonna get it tonight!!!


----------

